# Post your ride



## mako238 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm just wondering what kind of boats everyone is running offshore this year. Weather it's an old beater or a new gem, post a pic of your boat. Here's mine.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*here ya go*

unless I sell it ??


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

ya go


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.spi360.com/slides/SS-0521EC/pages/SS-0521EC15.htm


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Cha Ching*

My Ride


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your CABO. Do you use the Marlin tower much?


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

here is the new addition for Fish'N Addiction Guide Service offshore division


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*33 Hydra-Sport*

it hurts everytime I need gas


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

20' Twin Vee cat w/twin 50 4strokes


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*maybe someday.*

Not mine. Best kind I get to fish on it and don't have to pay for it.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ride*

I got a deal on this one down in Mexico. The gas milage is awesome. There are no obstuctions, so you have 360 degrees of fish fighting room. Sorry, no room for crew.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

*Unbound*

Here'e the Unbound. If you look closely you might see Eric working on the GPS antennna and outriggers.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

*The Sarita*

This is the Sarita.









http://javascript<img src="http://w...tp://theravengrill.com/fishpics/sarita.png');


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

nice boat splitshot, gas mileage must be great ! wonder what a 22 w/ twin 70's would run ?


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

another cape horn


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

*Blaze*

Blaze - ready for blood..


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Here's the Captains Playmates

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

here goes mine


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*CardShark; aka BigOTex*

Here is my new ride for this season ! thanks Tightline & Millenimum for getting me rigged !


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Me and My honeys ride. We have a few more bells and wistles added to it since this picture was taken....

Hog


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lets go fish*

Here's mine.


----------



## maxpachar (Aug 28, 2005)

*H2o*

Oldie but paid for.


----------



## rebl22 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Miss-Adventure*

My boat currently. 5.7l bravo2
2 mpg avg.
Still adding bells and whistles!! Next a genny and AC!!!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

*23 Hydrasport*

Here's mine, still looking to sell, to move up!


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## kingfisher_105 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Here's mine*

But I'm always looking to upgrade....


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ours*

26 Twin Vee, twin 140 Suzi's, approx 3 MPG


----------



## anejo151 (Dec 13, 2005)

1


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Nice rig Anejo. Is that a Garlington? Will it be in Texas this summer for the tournament season?


----------



## anejo151 (Dec 13, 2005)

Its an American. It will not be in texas. Stays in FL and the Carribean.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

My Blue water ho.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Is that the Freedom?



Blue Water Roughneck said:


> Nice rig Anejo. Is that a Garlington? Will it be in Texas this summer for the tournament season?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott said:


>


That's a beautiful Sea Vee you have!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

If you think the boat is beautiful, you should have seen the four blondes he had on board today cruising the Kemah channel.

My 23 Whaler Walkaround is in my avatar. It has twin 150s and holds 150 gallons of fuel.


----------



## anejo151 (Dec 13, 2005)

Bandit


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

*Take a look at mine!!*







 ​


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine, but it could be yours (For Sale!!!) PM me if interstead. 

1988 StarCraft, 240 Bluewater, Twin 1997 115's (two stroke)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

6mpg, 26'7"


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Here is mine at the POINT Tourni this year..... 10 years old and still taking them over the bow.
joker


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's ours, but she is stuck in FL . She's an oldie but a goodie.
Intrepid 30 cuddy, twin 200's. Light and fast hull.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

The 

No Limit Hooker

Only pic I have. She's slow but has a lot of heart.
Any one know where I can get another 97 250 to throw on the back. 

Waiting to repower. 
For sale also 30,000
Tim


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Cru said:


> If you think the boat is beautiful, you should have seen the four blondes he had on board today cruising the Kemah channel.
> 
> My 23 Whaler Walkaround is in my avatar. It has twin 150s and holds 150 gallons of fuel.


When they e-mail me the picks, I'll post one. I promise.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

time for a new one... my back is killing me.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

____________________________________________________

When they e-mail me the picks, I'll post one. I promise.

____________________________________________________


I was right behind you when you turned off the channel into the Boardwalk Marina area. I briefly considered following you in there!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Oh, okay. That was you huh? Got it.

It was a good afternoon.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Go Grady Go*

Our boat is a Grady White 225 Tournament and her name is Go Grady Go.

Captain Tony


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

The Ole' Battleship Cruisin' To The Fishing Grounds......

.............and The One I'll Hopefully Own Someday!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I am new, but I'll post a few pictures of my boat:




























:cheers:


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

*Here's my whip*

...can't seem to get them to load...

Let's see...light blue, t-tops...


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

Silverton Convertable


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice looking Fountain 31.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I have two rides:


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

*lucky charms*

26 foot sea pro 250 merc, 15 hp kicker.....


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oldi but goodie*

This is my 19 year old.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

she's for sale check classifieds

going bigger


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

nice job on the wood there freespool, I lost hope on mine and painted it.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> nice job on the wood there freespool, I lost hope on mine and painted it.


Freespool
I agree.. nice looking teak. It reminds me of my old 18" robalo. Lots of work, but it sure looks nice!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Don't have a better pic. It's a '98 Wellcraft 240 Coastal, twin Merc 150s, 134 gallons of fuel. Let's go fishing.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I need new friends.... My offshore rig is a goodyear tube with six patches(new one planned for next week--darn hooks!!!)


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't dog the inner tube thing. Look what you can catch out of one..


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

freespool said:


> This is my 19 year old.


Nice old Pursuit. I like all the teak. I know it's a pain to keep up but very nice boat. No, VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2001 AquaSport 215 Explorer, 5.0 I.O holds 100 gallons of gas, ouch!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

81 aquasport 245 ccp, just repainted with twin bracket added. no pics yet, it is about an hour N of my home


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*or rides*

Rainbowrunner's rig and bigonegotaway's battlewagon, one bad#@! Roballo.


----------



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

A little better picture of my boat.


----------



## brianb (Mar 31, 2005)

*Here are some of mine*









http://http://www.prosportfishing.com/fishing-charter/sub/tripsb/galleryone.159.25.159.0.0.0.sub.187.html&img=233&pri=2









http://www.prosportfishing.com/fishing-charter/sub/tripsb/galleryone.159.25.159.0.0.0.sub.187.html&img=234&pri=4

Here is our latest









http://http://www.prosportfishing.com/fishing-charter/sub/tripsb/galleryone.159.25.159.0.0.0.sub.186.html&img=191&pri=20


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

*bought off 2cool*

my dad with my new addition


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*246 open*

.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58567&stc=1


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

Revamped for 06 NYATI


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

This has been my ride for the last 11 months. THE JAMMER II. A 2870 Pursuit. Great boat and electronics.

THE JAMMER


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice looking ride Chip!! It looks much better in the water than in front of your house.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

how about a picture of your real "new skiff." Haven't seen it yet. How goes it on adding fuel capacity?

THE JAMMER


Mike Trautwein said:


> I got a deal on this one down in Mexico. The gas milage is awesome. There are no obstuctions, so you have 360 degrees of fish fighting room. Sorry, no room for crew.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Hey what happened to the pics of the Fountain. I was going to show them to someone and all I get is the little x in a box


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Oldie but goodie*

Here's my '83 Robalo....


----------

